# is my new regulator faulty!



## vygec (25 Jan 2012)

Just got my TMC PRO Regulator last night, hooked it all up, and it looked as if it was working yesterday.  
After reading up on suggestions made here, it was recommended i would need more co2 injection.  i started on 1BPS.
so i just tried fine tuning the needle valve, except this is not making much difference to the output.  
If i turn the valve all the way in, it gradually halts to a stop, not quite though- it still leaks out a bubble after a while. But turning it all the way out, also has no change on the output i.e. it stays on 1BPS.

My bottle pressure is registering at around 55-60bar, and the working pressure is around 2.5bar.  i have the easy aqua super mist diffuser/atomiser from AE.  i just spoke with the online shop who i purchased it from, and they suggested it may be the bottle pressure which is at fault, as opposed to the regulator being faulty.
What do you guys think? i really don't want to send it back unless its definitely faulty.


----------



## Westyggx (25 Jan 2012)

Hi, i had the same problem.

A) Soak the diffuser in water over night to loosen the ceramic so that bubbles can pass through, B) i upped my working pressure to around 3.5 bar C) Leave for at least 10-15 mins to see any difference.

Thanks


----------



## vygec (25 Jan 2012)

appreciate the input, however it just so happens the diffuser has been sitting in the tank connected to the pipe for around a week. i had everything apart from the regulator, so all was hooked up waiting for this to turn up.
i cant change the working pressure on this reg, but going on other experiences i would have thought 2.5 bar was more than enough.


----------



## Westyggx (25 Jan 2012)

Mine wouldnt produce bubbles under 3 bar.

Cheers


----------



## John S (25 Jan 2012)

Is it the large or small version of the atomiser?


----------



## vygec (25 Jan 2012)

this is what i purchased:
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/easy-aq ... -5939.html


----------



## vygec (25 Jan 2012)

Is it possible then the problem may lie with the diffuser?
I was thinking, because there is no change in the bubble counter, that this could only point towards the reg being at fault?


----------



## John S (25 Jan 2012)

Are you sure you don't have a leak before the bubble counter?

Do you get bubbles if you take the atomiser off?

Mine used to run at just over 2bar.


----------



## vygec (25 Jan 2012)

i just did a test by taking off the diffuser, and bubbles were shooting out of the tube, then i adjusted the needle valve, and this was increasing & decreasing the flow depending on which way i turned. when i closed the needle valve all the way in, the bubbles completely stopped.
Am i right in thinking the diffuser must be at fault?


----------



## John S (25 Jan 2012)

Have you checked for any leaks when the diffuser is fitted?


----------



## vygec (25 Jan 2012)

How and where do I check for this?
When I installed the whole setup, I only checked where the reg connected to the fire extinguisher for leaks (using soapy water).  Apart from this,I just made sure that all parts of the tubing was very tight when connecting together.


----------



## Westyggx (25 Jan 2012)

I'm betting my left arm it's because of the working pressure not set high enough and you can't change it with your reg


----------



## John S (26 Jan 2012)

vygec said:
			
		

> How and where do I check for this?
> When I installed the whole setup, I only checked where the reg connected to the fire extinguisher for leaks (using soapy water).  Apart from this,I just made sure that all parts of the tubing was very tight when connecting together.



Just do the same on any connections. If they are all good then its either a faulty diffuser or as Mike says not enough pressure. It is odd though as for most people 2.5 bar is more than enough.

I have on of these diffusers that I'm not using that ran at about 2.1 bar. I could send it to you if you wanted to try it to help with the diagnosis?


----------



## vygec (28 Jan 2012)

Update
i got a replacement diffuser (same one).  unfortunately, with the same results 
When it first came on, there was a rush of bubbles in the bubble counter, and then this went to 1bps. Now,  no matter how much i adjust the needle valve, the bubble counter remains at 1bps.  I am getting bubbles from the diffuser, but unable to change anything on bubble counter-remains at 1bps.  
With the diffuser disconnected, bubbles were rushing out of the tube and were increasing/decreasing as i adjusted the needle valve (as was the case with the last diffuser).
Any ideas on what else i can check for?


----------



## John S (28 Jan 2012)

Do you get no bubbles at all from your diffuser? Can you up the pressure to 3bar?


----------



## vygec (28 Jan 2012)

I do get some bubbles from the diffuser(more of a fine mist), the reg is not adjustable. It sits at around 2.5-2.75 bar.


----------



## vygec (31 Jan 2012)

just an update for those interested.
i picked up a conventional glass diffuser, and this has worked flawlessly i.e. i can set as many bubbles as i want now.  shame i cant use the atomisers, but the glass one seems to be doing the trick, so will stick with that.
so westy you were right 

Only follow up question, is how often is it recommended to clean on of these glass diffusers?


----------



## Westyggx (31 Jan 2012)

vygec said:
			
		

> just an update for those interested.
> i picked up a conventional glass diffuser, and this has worked flawlessly i.e. i can set as many bubbles as i want now.  shame i cant use the atomisers, but the glass one seems to be doing the trick, so will stick with that.
> so westy you were right
> 
> Only follow up question, is how often is it recommended to clean on of these glass diffusers?



 i only knew because i had to open my working pressure to almost 3.5 lol.

I cleaned my glass diffuser once i saw algae growing on it. I used to soak it in Easy Carbo for an hour and then put it back in the tank, within 2 days it was like new.


----------



## vygec (1 Feb 2012)

thanks for the tip.  Though, if you were dipping the whole diffuser in easy carbo, thats alot of it being used? and it aint cheap!


----------



## Greenview (1 Feb 2012)

That isn't cheap. I soak mine in bleach and thoroughly rinse (inside and out) with water and prime. Hydrogen peroxide is an alternative.


----------



## Westyggx (1 Feb 2012)

vygec said:
			
		

> thanks for the tip.  Though, if you were dipping the whole diffuser in easy carbo, thats alot of it being used? and it aint cheap!



I pour it into a measuring jug and place it in there, then i just pour it back into the bottle once im done with it.. no wastage.


----------



## vygec (1 Feb 2012)

sorry if im sounding a bit thick now.  
but by pouring it back into the bottle after being used, wouldnt you be pouring any algea which has come off the diffuser straight into the easy carbo bottle again?


----------



## Westyggx (1 Feb 2012)

Yes probably but I assumed it would be killed if its sitting in the bottle.


----------

